# MAY/JUNE 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC With TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........Love, luck and sticky vibes everyone 

salisbury 4 May IUI
Gailp 4 May FET 
Niki W ICSI 
kags ICSI
amanda_hd 8 May FET 
Catharine 9 May ICSI 
Little Pip 9 May IVF 
Angel-A FET 
Mrs-GG 10 May ICSI  
noodle 10 May IVF 
Luc 11 May FET 
Katie G 11 May FET 
molly mo 11 May IVF  
kerrys 11 May
Rocky 11 May ICSI  
scrappy 12 May IVF 
kelly2509 12 May IUI
kizzymouse 13 May IUI 
sunflower girl 13 May IVF
aineoh2006 13 May 
JJR 14 May 
pixiecat 15 May ICSI 
Minow 15 May IVF 
raquel11 15 May FET 
Camilla 16 May FET
tcbp 18 May IVF 
glasgowgirl 18 May IVF
jax999 19 May ICSI
barty1 19 May FET
LucyD 19 May IVF 
REDHAY 19 May ICSI  
Gussy 19 May FET
elemnat 21 May ICSI 
Sally66 22 May IVF 
teardrop 22 May IVF 
Rin 22 May FET
tracie b 22 May IVF
neetu 23 May IVF 
Aliday 23 May IVF 
ClareMack 24 May ICSI 
Jay Jay 24 May IVF
jess p 25 May ICSI
lau 25 May ICSI
Elissa 26 May IVF
rhonda 26 May ICSI
wishing and hoping 26 May FET
millers 29 May IUI
Sharon_R 29 May ICSI
Misty C 30 May ICSI
yanni 31 May ICSI

Much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Noodle and Elaine....good to have your here, sending you many sticky vibes 

Niki ~ look forward to having you back here with your Frosties in July....take care xx

Molly Mo ~ have you checked out the Meeting Places boards....i'll leave you the link for the London Girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55349.140.html

(or if you're far enough North you could come join us Herts Girls )

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks Lizzy will check it all out
Molly Mo
x


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

done a stupid thing, did preg test this morn BFN. has anyone else done early test and still had BFP on later day. Last twice I have had treatment have had my AF on day12, thought this time would be luckly but convince not now. Sat with tears rolling down face writing this really don't know how much more can put up with. See everyone around either pregnant or with few children, gets harder as we get older and older.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Scrappy!

So sorry about your BFN.
I know exactly what you are going through and it is just so devastating. I have had three IVF, all neg, and never made the 2ww once. AF always arrived about day 8.
Everyone else seems to be pregnant when you are not, or talking about it or their kids etc.

If your AF has not arrived then don't give up hope. There are plenty of stories of people with a BFN which becomes a BFP.

Am sending you lots of   and have got everything crossed for you.
It is just so hard, but you are not alone.

Lots of love,
Caddy xxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

hi all,

Well, on the countdown to test day, the 14th of may and my wait will be over.

Will i  or won't I be? Isn't that the million dollar question that we are all itchy to know?

I wish you all luck and send a ton of   vibes out to you all.

As of date no symptons, i have had the boob twinges and ovary pains/AF niggles but nothing too exciting.

Juliex


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I thought I would join your board. I am on day 4 of my 2ww, testing on may 19th. I have been suffering from really bad reflux since yesterday lunch time. Has anyone else experienced this? I haven't before. Wishing us all lots of good luck and positive vibes.

Jax


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

hi everyone i am also on 2ww and due to test on the 19th may. joined the site yesterday to get some advice on cyclogest as i was feeling really sick and crampy like my af was coming. have used cyclogest before but last time five years ago so could'nt really remember if i had felt like this before. turns out its mormal to feel this way with cyclogest so i can relax. good luck to everyone on the 2ww   . x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Julie, Jax and Barty  Hope you are all feeling ok.....sending you all much luck and babydust 

Scrappy ~ i'm sorry you got a BFN hun......you're still a few days early though so i'll keep fingers and toes crossed that it turns around for you. I do know a few ladies who have got BFNs early only to get a BFP later on......i hope this happens for you too  

Take care everyone....got to go walk the dogs in the rain now!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pixiecat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi 
Can I join too? I am half way through the 2ww and testing on the 15th.
The first week went well but now I am into the second week I find myself looking for symptoms etc and driving myself mad looking through all the threads!!!

I am trying really hard to stay positive and sensible!!!(It can't last can it)

Love

Pixie  xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh Pixie

a test day buddie!

Sorry girls, just jumped in there and didn't say hello. I've been on the board for a while on and off but not on this thread before so I hope you don't mind me jumping in.
Had 2 failed IUIs so been through the 2ww before but this time (IVF) is even harder, maybe coz as we got to see our little embie Charlie on the screen I feel like we know him all ready and of course with IUI there might be nothing there (and wasn't in our case) but now we know Charlie existed (hopefully still exists).

Pixie I was going to be so positive and sensible but not doing so well now. With af pains on and off and the biggest boobs in history (well it feels like it to me, gone from a B cup to a D and still growing) I don't know whether I am coming or going. But one thing for sure......I don't like the waiting!!!!!!!!!

Arrrrrgggggggg!

lol
Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh help help please

test day tomorrow but seem to have just started to bleed.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

catharine, im sorry. Me too, Ive been bleeding since yesterday.
Are you having full AF?

Helen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

girls I'm not going to get your hopes up but I just pray that this isn't it for you. SOme people do have a bleed and still have happy healthy pregnancies.  

Thinking of you.

lol
Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

all

my 1st day off work (been signed off for 3 weeks due to horrible boss, giving me hard time not telling him why I was up & down the hospital) well, am I bored!!!
So think I may have to live on my lap-top for next couple of weeks 

I'm glad to see some new girls to this thread. I dont test til 20th May, last one on the current list, though I may end up talking to myself 

CATHARINE keep positive hun, you've made it this far,  

MINOW I hope my boobs grow at your rate, I'm just got a tiny fried eggs!! so just to get to a 'B' would be great 

PIXIECAT your half way there, keep those positive thoughts alive 

 

love 
Elaine xxx

BARTY1 I'm getting the same side effects (taking the same as you), seem to need the loo at the same time every evening, and the 'wind' wow!!! Glad nobody else is here to suffer the pong!!!


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Helen - sorry for you.  Mine's just a showing at the moment but my AF generally starts out like that.  I'm going into full monty grief already though.  How about you?

Elaine, Minow and embie Charlie  - thx lots for your kind and positive wishes.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im the same. Just kind of drizzling but exactly like my usual pre-period bleed so all hope gone for us.
A lot of tears yesterday. I feel a bit numb today. Do you have to go to your clinic for a blood test?

Helen


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks Caddy and Lizzie for you kind words, trying to remain positive but failing slightly, 
Sorry to hear few of you have had AF. This is the worst time!!! Don't know what i would do without FF


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Helen

Yup - blood test is due tomorrow morning.  How about you?

Cat


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im on Weds. Good luck. Hang in there. Im kind of holding on until Weds before I lose it completely.
Thanks for the best wishes everyone 
Helen


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies 

Unfortunately todays blood test confirmed my earlier  .  Have to stop all medication as no sign of af yet and hopefully once i have had one natural cycle we can think of defrosting the rest of our snowbabies.  Feeling strangely ok about the outcome of hte cycle - think my hpt result got me ready for the bad news.  Could not help but have a little bit of hope though.

I am so happy i stumbled upon Fertility Friends and feel i now have a home for my next cycle.  You have all been so much help and support.   baby dust to those still on the 2ww - good luck to you all!!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

hi everyone,so sorry to hear bout your news catharine and helen. thinking of you both, we are all here for you.    . x x x x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

sorry to hear your news amanda. keep strong and remember we are all hear for you.  . x x oonagh


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

so sorry to hear that amanda. you sound strong which is great and also that you can do a FET quite soon. rest up and look after yourself.
Helen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

(((((((((Amanda))))))))))

SOrry to hear your news.
Take care my love

lol
Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

elaine, had to laugh when you were talking about the wind and the pong with cyclogest, i'm totally the same! dh keeps making polite excuses to leave the room! dd's not so polite! minow you hang in there.  . i think all us lovely ladies doing the 2ww need a wee break sooooooooo........ we are allowed to watch as many johnny depp/ heath ledger films as we like! we can feel totally ok bout having a melt down at the frozen food section of tescos and feel totally justified about secretly wanting to hit the unhelpful cashier with a french baguette! we are allowed to say" so you think you have problems" when someone complains of a headache and we are allowed to give ourselves a very big pat on the back for doing what we do!!!   oonaghx x x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news catherine, helen and amanda
Molly mo
x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

sorry i have kind of abandoned this thread. just thought id let you know i got bfn and af today. hope the rest of you on your 2ww go on to get bfp's good luck. 

Lucy


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
            Just 2 say i'm so sorry for the ladies with a BFN, sendin u all a big, big   
I want 2 wish all u lovely ladies on 2ww the best of luck for ur   sendin u all loads of         i was in ur shoes last week an it wasn't nice at all, u all have my sympathy an full support    2 all of u.x
Went back 2 work 2day 4 the 1st time in 3 weeks, (had all the time off from e/c 2 final result) an it was a killer......a 10 hr shift!  never mind, back 2 the grind till FET in July............Thanks Lizzy, i will c u then.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda and Lucy ~ i'm really sorry to hear of your BFNs.......much love to you both xxx

Catharine and Helen ~ keeping everything crossed for your tests tomorrow and Weds,

Scrappy ~ luck to you too 

Hi to Pixie and Minow ~ welcome to the 2ww......you're in the right place to help you get through the waiting 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi to everyone, may I post on this thread to? This is our 4th try at iui. 1st abandonded overstimulation, 2nd BFN, 3rd abandonded overstimulation 4th iui basted on 28th April testing this Friday 12th May. Feeling a little negative as have been having af cramps and backache but only at night time! very strange!!!!
Getting very nervous about testing friday thats if af hasnt arrived by then. I though up until today, I was coping quite well on this 2ww. Now I feel as though I am going mental. The suspense is killing me. I know you all feel the same. Heres sending everyone a big 
kelly xxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

hi everyone . lucy so sorry to hear your news. kelly not long to go now keep strong   x x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your support.

It was a BFN for me.

Cat


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catharine. I am so sorry     Look after yourself
Helen


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

I'm so sorry to those girls with bfn's  

Mrs gg ~ How you feeling about your testing tomorrow? I'm feeling really nervous now! Kept wanting to do it early, but I am still hanging on! Are you still bleeding hunni? xx

noodle xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Nikki
Good luck tomorrow, positive thoughts to you 

Yes, still bleeding so tomorrow is just a formality I think so we can draw a line under this cycle.    Hopefully I have done all my crying and we can move on to plannign the next one.

Helen


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Mrs GG ~ awwwwww hunni don't give up yet! A lot of women bleed & still get positives, thats what every1 keeps telling me. Just wait & see what the test shows tomorrow, I will be thinking of you hun xxxxxxx

When was it you started bleeding? & is it the same as af bleeding?

noodle xxxx nicky xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

hi helen, i'm so sorry. i'll be thinking of you tomorrow. x x x x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thx for all your support.

Helen - I will truly be thinking of you tomorrow and am sending you some cyber hugs.  

We've jumped straight back on the band wagon as we have our one free go on the NHS waiting for us.  We called today and have our first appointment set now for 27th June.

Luv
Cat


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just popped in to let you know i tested this morning and got a BFN. DH & I are heart broken but ive known since last week. Have had very bad cramping since Saturday. I still have 4 frozen embies of good quality from my last ICSI so i can go again.I hope all of you testing this week have better luck . Take care and i will keep my fingers crossed for you all.
Bec


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, am bit of a computer novice so bear with me!

Just to give u a bit of background, have had two ectopics that left me with one mangled tube, endo, two 5 day positive ivf's and finally am on FET, this time with help of ivig. due to have test on 15th may, and am going absolutely crazy  

Hve analysed every single feeling-for last two days had terrible back pain-was told by a friend this was good sign  Then today back pain gone so am now panicking again 
How on earth am i going to go through the next 5 days?!!!

Does anyone know if u r meant to have back ache

Sorry for rambling  am going insane at moment.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catharine ~ i'm sorry hun, many hugs to you and loads of luck for the 27th 

Bec ~ big hugs to you too, so many BFNs at the moment. Take care and good luck for those frosties 

Helen ~ how are you doing?

Kelly and Raquel ~ welcome to you both  



raquel11 said:


> How on earth am i going to go through the next 5 days?!!!


Just keep posting on here hun.......everyone will help keep you sane 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well, we have a weak positive result. Level is 39. It needs to be 60+ for a normal result. So obviously not brilliant. We have to go back in a week for another test and in the meantime hope for the bleeding stops and the levels rise.
I am a bit emotional as Im too scared to think about it being positive as always like to be prepared for the worst.
love to everyone
Thanks for all the best wishes girls
Helen


----------



## pixiecat (Apr 4, 2005)

Helen
sorry the result wasn't as positive as it could have been but it is still a positive so rest up and we will all keep our fingers crossed your levels go up. 

Raquel
Hi I am also testing on 15th!!! cant believe how slowly the time is going. I had a bit of a melt down yesterday and the day before as I have no symptoms, still haven't got any but a bit calmer now just waiting for monday.  Fingers crossed for you and your little embies.

Love 

Pixie  xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm testing on the 15th too!
And Pixie, I had melt down yesterday and the day before but coz of af type pains......feeling calmer today as well. Maybe it's that time of the 2ww?!
Are you going to be good and wait till Monday?

Helen    really hope your levels go up.

lol
Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen ~ absolutely everything crossed for you hun.......hoping those levels rise for you   xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

hi all,
I am testing tomorrow morning but have period like cramping , nothing coming out so far, knickers had a few flecks, not spots of blood .....is it likely to be all over? has anyone had this and still got a bfp??
Worried molly mo


----------



## pixiecat (Apr 4, 2005)

Minow
Yep going to wait until monday what about you?

Mollymo
As long as you dont get af you still have every chance, even a bit of bleeding doesn't necessarily mean a bfn,so fingers crossed for you tomorrow!!

love

Pixie  xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for your best wishes everyone  

Hang in there Molly. I have had a scary amount of bleeding and still managed a +ve (after a fashion) so there is plenty of hope.

Good luck
Helen


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey girls,

Just wanted to pop in and say that I tested this morning & got    I am over the moon       

Mrs gg ~ congrats on you good news, hope everything progresses well for you hunni           

Molly ~ good luck with testing hunni, I actually had red bleed on sunday & thought it was all over, but it was obviously a good sign for me hunni, dont give up xx

Hello to every1 else, hope you are all doing well in your tx's,
hope to catch up soon
noodle xxxx


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

*NOODLE.......CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Noodle congratulations.

Mollymo - I tested last night am due for blood test tomorrow but had spotting at the weekend including a bit of red blood, thought it was all over even though I've been feeling a little bit sicky plus getting period type cramps but not as bad as normal.  Anyway I also got a   - it hasn't sunk in yet and I'm going to do another test when hubby comes home tonight just to make sure it wasn't a dream.

Good luck everybody

Katie


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Noodle...thats such fab fab news...well done , am so happy for you!!!!

Helen, Pixie, Noodle and Katie ..thank you for your kind words.
Have no good symptoms but this cramping like period pain all day.no more flecks of blood but never normally start a period with cramps but then not normally on so much funny medication!
I thought bleeding earlier on was due to implantation but bleeding/cramps just before test really had to be period?  
Molly Mo


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Noodle,
Hi there, sorry, just going quietly insane here but was going over other posts.
I noticed from one of your previous ones that your bleeding and cramps were 11 days post ET which is exactly where I am now so......i was just wondering if it may not all be such bad news as you have had such a lovely result today.
Obsessing, mad, upset, worrying Molly Mo
x


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Molly Mo - I had a little bleed on Sat and Sun, nothing Monday and a bit more yesterday.  Cramps on and off and today I've had a few stabbing pains, but Ive just tested again and it's still a postiive


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

wow . lots of news today! 
rocky so sorry to hear your news. keep strong x x x 
helen a positive is a positive! rooting for you.   
katie g. congratulations     
noodle, you too hunny     
for everyone else still waiting      x x x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd come and join you as I am now officially on my 2ww.  I haven't had a chance to read through your posts and get to know you, but I'm sure I've bumped into few of you on other threads.  I think my signature is enough of an introduction, so I'll leave it at that!

I am still in quite a bit of pain from e/c and before, so am staying in bed for a couple of days as per Zita West's instructions!  

Love &  to all,

xx Clare


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

hi clare. great to see you on the 2ww. we spoke before about OHSS. so good to hear that everything settled down and ET went ahead. my OHSS started about 3 hours after ec and i ended up in hospital for 2 weeks but hey i got the ec which was why i felt so gutted for mr and mrs snuffy. wishing you all the luck in the world and keep those feet up!    x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am on day 6 of my 2ww.  Hope it is ok to join this board.  I have only just worked out how to do it!  My test date is 18 May.
I am driving myself mad with worry - took the two weeks off work to try to relax but nothing seems to work.  Found out today that you are not supposed to sunbathe!!  After I had been sat in the garden for 3 hours.  Oh god - has anyone else heard of that? 
Also, have had one or two cigs a day - tried to give up but so stressed out it's unreal.  This is my second attempt at IVF.  First one was in October 2005 and was obviously negative.
I have been reading all your messages and this board is absolutely brilliant!  I have cramping pains in my lower abdomen nearly all the time, but other than that nothing really out of the ordinary - small amount of discharge.  Actually, embarrassing realy but will mention it - I have awful constipation - anyone else?  Not sure if it's physcologial - frightened will "poo" out my embryo's, but it's driving me mad.  Could it be the pessaries?  
Look forward to hearing from any of you that have time to reply - and GOOD LUCK to you all - this has got to be the worst 2 weeks in history for everybody!
Love
Tracy


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls can I join in? 

I'm testing on the 16th after a FET and have been posting on the FET board, but as the time approaches I seem to spend all my time on FF so I thought I'd post here as well. I'm going nuts! 
I know it's no good looking for symptoms but I do. My problem is I always think I'm pregnant when I have IVF/FET, and most of the time I'm not, so I can't trust my instinct at all. Try not to be hopeful because I'm setting myself up for a fall, it's just so hard to come down again with a bang. Thankfully my mum and niece are coming over from Norway to visit on Saturday, so then I'll be too busy looking after them to obsess about symptoms ALL the time. 
Any good ideas about how to pass the time?

Congratulations to all of you with positives lately! Helen, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Congratulations Katie and Noodle. 
  

Welcome Clare and Tracy.   Tracy, I don't think sunbathing in moderation is anything at all to worry about. As for the cigarettes, you're doing the best you can, that's what matters. Hopefully you'll find the strenght to pack it in when you get that BFP on the 18th! Regarding constipation, I get that because I'm on Cyclogest pessaries, they're the culprit for sure. 

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned yet, look forward to getting to know you over the next few days.


Love
Camilla


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to reply to specific messages?  I am so useless at this!
Thanks
Tracy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi tracy there is a reply button at the left top  side of each page , can you see them?

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Olive(Suzie)
Thanks for that, Still not sure if doing it right, but my messages are appearing on the board so hopefully its ok.
This site is soooo good - I didn't realise it existed until today
Tracy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a box at the bottom of the page that you can type straight into and then see it before it goes on by pushing 'preview' tab.  You can also add the smiley faces etc in this section.  Or you can push the 'reply' tab at the bottom right hand of the posting you are replying to.  

Good luck and happy chatting!  
L xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for that JJ1. I have another question - I am so new to this and am probably being really really thick but what is AF?  
Love
Tracy


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi tcbp
a/f is auntie flow which means period .... good luck to u wot stage of treatment are you at luv maria xxx


----------



## aineoh2006 (May 9, 2006)

elemnat said:


> *NOODLE.......CONGRATULATIONS*


CONGRATUALTIONS TO ALL THE BFPs today!!!!! I bet it dosent seem real.. I wish you all the happiness in your pregancy 

Im on day 11 of my 2ww due to test Saturday.. tests all ready in the bathroom and as it was a 2 pack I thought "hey why not you never no" Big mistake got a BFN and spent all day upset!  and now angry with myself for even thinking of testing early! 

Have drove myself  this cycle analysing every twinge abd knicker watching every spare min! Very sore (.)(.)'s this time and cramps early on so was  . Now all symtoms have gone apart from the odd (.)(.) ache every now again!

Good luck to all...

xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Noodle and Katie, how fab. Congrats to you both! 

Hope all goes well for you today Molly

Helen


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

hi ladies how is everyone today? not feeling so good today myself, had a melt down last night and cried my eyes out for no other reason than i had nothing in the fridge to take to work for my lunch today!!!!! turns out it did'nt matter as i have had to take the day off cause i've been throwing up( know that this is down to the medication, been struggling with side effects this time round} as for all new ladies welcome to the 2ww.   
AINEOH i know how hard it is to resist temptation to do a test early, i did that last time round got BFN then BFP on test day so keep strong  
TRACY i,m exactly the same with constipation, defo the cyclogest that is causing it, i,m very crampy too. as for sunbathing, never heard of that one before, like you spent all day yesterday in the garden, also of to spain next week so won't have much choice! hard job but someone has to do it!!
HELEN how are you today? keeping everything crossed for you  
hope everyone is keeping well x x x x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Aw Aineoh, keep your spirits up honey, nothing is certain till your official test day  

Tracy, yep, definitely the cyclogest making us so bunged up!

Hey Barty, nice to see you on hear, and to read your signature with such positive results from IVF!  Here's hoping for another miracle!

I have such bad pain still around my sides, tummy and higher up - is anyone else still in pain from stimms/egg collection?  When should it go?  

Such a beautiful  day here!

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## pixiecat (Apr 4, 2005)

Clare
I am stalking you !! I had pain for a couple of days after transfer (from E/C) they said it was normal,you got a lot more follies than me so I guess your pain will last a bit longer. I would say dont worry unless it gets worse or you get any other symptoms,if you are worried call the clinic.

Love

Pixie  xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hang in there barty, it looks like you have a good track record
Aineoh, you naughty thing. Too early to test so try and not worry abotu the result

Hi clare. I had a pain in my right ovary for 4-5 days, particularly when I went to the loo. Not suprising you are feelign a bit sore after the huge batch of eggs you produced!

Thanks for your kind messages everyone. I am feeling strangely calmer today, digging in for my extended 3ww! Still bleeding so not sure if the little guys are still hanging on, DH had a serious word with them last night so fingers crossed.

Helen


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your advice - it's so good to know I am not the only one experiencing weird pains and emotions!

Maria - I am on day 7 today of my 2ww - half way there, but feeling really negative at the moment.  I have no sickness, no pains in my breasts, no tiredness and other than weird bowel movements, probs caused by pessaries, I feel ok.  Really hope this doesn't mean I am going to get a negative result.

Barty1 - hope you feel better soon, the throwing up must be awful!

Clare - thanks for your advice - what stage are you at?

Helen - Was wondering why you are doing a 3ww rather than 2?

Good luck to everyone,
Love
Tracy


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Wanted to say I had a BFP today!! Yippee, so ecstatic.
I also wanted to try and make others more confident,optimistic, hopeful, more at ease or whatever and jot down my feelings/symptoms this 2ww and also to say that I have had now 3 confirmed pregnancies from IVF ( 1 miscarriage, one resulting in my beautiful daughter and now this one) and have not yet to date had the same quality/amount of embryos either fertilised or put back or the same if any symptoms on the 2ww's.
This time I had only 2 eggs,only 1 fertilised and 1 grade 2 4 cell put back on day 2.I had bad cramping for a few days after ET.I had nothing else after and what little sore boobs i had went into virtually nothing and then yesterday(day 10 after ET) I had a few 'flecks ' of blood( completely one off and no more all day but had bad period pains most of day and all evening.
Test was this morning.I wasn't tired, no taste in mouth etc etc.
Hope this helps some.
Feel free to ask anymore
Very happy but long way still to go.
Lots of luck,love and positive vibes
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

congratulations molly mo    . so pleased for you. x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fantastic. Many congratulations Molly


----------



## pixiecat (Apr 4, 2005)

Mollymo

  

i am so please for you!!!

Thanks for the reassurance re symptoms I have 4 days to go and was begining to loose hope  

Love

Pixie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Molly mo!!!

The only symptoms I've had are slight cramps on and off since day 5, they have almost gone today again, just tired from not sleeping very well!!

I just have no clue which way this is gonna go, just hope witch stays away!!!


So happy for you, take care of yourself and lil bean XXX


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Had joined the forum a few months ago- but went silent for a bit.

2 natural pregnancies (June 2001, July 2003)- miscarried at 6 weeks 
1 BFP- when on synarel(Dec2004)- miscarried at 6 weeks
1 BFP- with IVF (Dec 2005)- miscarried at 6 weeks

Went to recurrent miscarriage clinic- was advised to start heparin & aspirin with next IVF

EC- on 8th may- with 7 eggs, 3 fertilised (3 cell) and 2 put back in today... really nervous abt it as the the embryos were only 3 cell, they say that it reduces chance of pregnancies!!! have to test on 23rd May.. fingers crossed !! but feeling *very NEGATIVE* due to 3 cell embryos... any advise girls..

cheers,
neetu


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

thank you
Pixie and lilie bean...do not give up hope and do remain positive, def no rhyme or reason to symptoms or lack of them.
Neetu, I am sory but do not know anything about how many cells but I just wanted to wish you luck and send you all the best
molly mo


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Thnks for the all the luck Molly Mo. Congratulations & good luck to u too
fingers crossed..
neetu


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well done Mollymo, congratulations      ! 
Neetu, really hope it's your turn this time round, sounds like you've had a long journey and you deserve a break. Hopefullly the heparin and aspirin will do the trick. I'm on that too, plus steroids, oestrogen, progesterone and muscle relaxant to prevent the uterus from cramping, most of this coctail is due to immune problems. Were you told you have that too? It can cause recurring miscarriage. Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for you. I've heard so many stories about people with slow dividing embryos, or average quality embryos etc who have succeeded. There are so many factors playing a part as well as pure chance. I recon your chance is as good as anybodies!    

I've got four and a half days to go before testing and counting every hour! Accidentally took too many muscle relaxing tablets today which gave me a nasty headache - I can't keep track of all my drugs because my brain's gone numb.

Love
Camilla


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Noodle, Katie and Molly Mo.......FAB, congratulations to you all  Really so pleased.....be very happy and healthy!!

Welcome Clare, Camilla and Aineoh ~ good luck to all of you 

Neetu ~ welcome too.....sorry you are feeling so negative, i'm sure the ladies here will help you through hun and i'll keep everything crossed for you 

Tracy ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too......please just give me a shout if you need any help on the boards 

Barty ~ hope you are feeling a bit better now (((hug)))

Take care everyone,

Love, Luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HI Molly Mo
Well done and CONGRATULATIONS - take it easy now
Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Neetu

Don't know much about the cell dividing thing but just wanted to wish you loads of luck!!  Try to keep positive (I know, so easy to say, so hard to do)

Fingers and toes crossed for you
Luv
Tracy


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Molly Mo*

   Honey.
Enjoy the next 9 months

Dooleys


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

To Aineoh
Just wanted to wish you loads of luck with your test tomorrow!  
Really hope you get that positive result!
Love
Tracy


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for all the support everyone..
camilla-i also have to take progestrone- but no muscle relaxant-all the best with your test..thanks for reassuring me abt the slow embryos.. (it's just that for our last ivf cycle- we had 1 4cell and 1 5cell embryo- which went on to become a BFP but ended up in a miscarriage-so just not so sure abt these one just being 3 cell..)

lizzy, tracy-thanks for the positive vibes
I have only had the ET yesterday and it already feels so loooooong..before I can do the test- its due on 23rd May!!!
take care all
neetu


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Lizzy
Thanks for the welcome - think I am getting the hang of it now.
Only 6 more "sleeps" to go before I will be able to do my test - alternately dreading it and looking forward to it!
Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi again everyone - think I am going mad!  As I don't have a cycle naturally (early menopause) I probably won't get A/F anyway, so can you tell me, will the cramping pains I am having mean that it has failed, or will it just be the cyclogest?  
Sorry to be such a pain, I haven't been off this site since I found it the other day!  My GP signed me off work for the 2ww so that I could relax but seem to be spending the time worrying!

Sending loads of     to all of you on your 2ww
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

hi yracy, i am on day 7 of 2ww and was also having cramps on and off. had really bad ones yesterday with a sharp pain on my right side, was convinced that my AF was on its way and prepared myself for the worst this morning, but still no sign and cramping has stopped! the cyclogest can give you cramping, bloating and nausea. don't know if that is any help. x x x x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Just wondering if I can join you, had 2 embies put back today so the   officially starts!! 

Love Rhonda.xx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

hi rhonda  welcome to the 2ww.     wishing you all the luck in the world. x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Rhonda
Keeping my fingers crossed for your 2ww!   

Thanks Barty1 for your reply - it's good to know that I am not alone with the cramping!
Love
Tracy


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

good luck everyone who's just joined. I'm leaving two week wait. Just got AF been expecting it to arrive since Monday, but still have glimmer of hope but no more.
Going to have to thinkg about what to do next!!

   

To evryone still waiting, hope your dreams come true


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

scrappy, so sorry to hear that af has arrived, wishing you lots of luck in whatever you decide to do next x x x x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tested a day early...bfn...gutted  

good luck to evryone else


----------



## Josephine-Johanna (May 9, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME........Love, luck and sticky vibes everyone
> 
> salisbury 4 May IUI
> Gailp 4 May FET
> ...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kizzymouse
So sorry for you - take care honey   with whatever you decide to do next
Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Scrappy
Really really sorry honey - here's hoping that glimmer of hope grows
Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Have just had severe melt down at my mums and have come home and logged in straight away-my dad says this is addictive, but my dh and me think its very therapeutic  

Scrappy and Kizzymouse- So sorry for your loss, I think this really is the hardest thing a woman has to go through- loads of love xxxx

Camilla- good luck for test on tuesday   

Helen-How r u doing-I still can't get over the fact that they make u wait a week each time they test-it must be agonising! Hope u ok xx

My test is on Monday and I just can't get my head together, can't think of anything else, and can,t talk about anything else-just want to go to sleep and wake up on monday-tempted to do preganancy test but always have low level positives then lose them anyway,so pointless!

Hate this     

Rachel xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me barging on in (I'm secretly addicted to the 2ww threads). Just had to repsond to Raquel11's comments about this site being addictive. Yes it is but...hey, you could be shoving coke up your nose or heroin in your veins instead! Personally I'll take the healthy theraputic FF over either of those options...although possibly not over alcohol... 

    and   to one and all.

(Barges back out the way she came again.)

C~x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caz   You're welcome to barge in anytime  My DH used to get really wound up with me being on here but it is verrry addictive!!

Welcome Rhonda....good to have you here. Loads of luck and sticky vibes 

Scrappy and Kizzymouse ~ just the biggest hugs for you both.....take care xxx

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days......Aineoh, JJR, Pixiecat, Minow and Rachael 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls. Please excuse me just posting today's entry from my diary but it says everything 


Day 13

Goodbye Charlie

My darling Charlie, today we find ourselves having to do the most heartbreaking thing ever. Saying goodbye to you and our dream is so hard. We loved you so much and always will. Why you couldn't stay with us we will never know but I want you to know my angel that for the short time you were here you gave my life so much joy. It was a privilege to share my life with you, even for such a short time.
Goodbye our darling darling darling little Charlie. We will never forget you.

To all you lovely girls who have read and supported us. This morning I started to bleed and a test has confirmed a bfn. We are heart broken but I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the support you have given to us.


WHAT MAKES A MOTHER

I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God 
today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard Him say.
"A Mother has a baby"
This we know is true
"But God can you be a Mother,
When you baby is not with you?"
"Yes, you can" He replied
With confidence in His voice
"I give many women babies,
When they leave it is not their choice.
Some I send for a lifetime,
And others for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there is no need to stay."
"I just don't understand this God
I want my baby to be here."
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat,
And then I saw a tear.
"I wish I could show you,
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child's smile
With all the other children and say...
'We go to Earth to learn our lessons,
Of love and life and fear.
My Mommy loved me so much ,
I got to come straight here.
I feel so lucky to have a Mom,
Who had so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly.

My Mommy set me free.
I miss my Mommy oh so much,
But I visit her every day.
When she goes to sleep,
On her pillow is where I lay.
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek,
And whisper in her ear.
Mommy don't be sad today.
I'm your baby and I'm here.'
"So you see my dear sweet ones,
Your children are okay.
Your babies are born in My home,
And this is where they'll stay.
They'll wait for you with Me,
Until your lesson's through.
And on the day that you come home
They'll be at the gate for you.
So now you see what makes a Mother.
It's the feeling in her heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start
Though some on earth may not realize,
You are a Mother,
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day
And know you are the best one!"

Author unknown



Goodbye darling Charlie.

lol
Mummy & Daddy Minow xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Minow
Just read your posting - can hardly see the screen now for tears for you and your dh and for little emby Charlie and also for myself and all the other women in our position ( I too named my embies on my last ivf attempt, I had a photo of them that I kissed every night an slept with by my pillow, and then had to say goodbye to)
The poem is inspiring and so very true.
All my love to you and wishing you your dream come true in the future
Love
Tracy


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi,
Not sure how I join this thread!
Currently enduring the 2ww after IVF, although I think i am finding it a bit easier than the last time. Test day is 19th and I'm starting to really anxious. I would like to think positive thoughts, but I think you just get conditioned to expecting bad news, so for self preservation you stop yourself thinking beyond the test day. Just in case!
It would be really good to share thoughts, worries, symptoms!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lucy ~ welcome to the 2WW, i've added you to the list  Happy chatting with everyone and loads of luck to you.

Minow ~  words fail me i'm afraid but sending much love and many many hugs 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Lucy D
You are one day behind me - I test on 18 May.
What sort of symptoms have you been having?  If any?  I have had bad cramping for the entire time, but think this is down to the cyclogest pessaries.  Other than that, not a lot, but severely hormonal!!!  My poor DH doesn't know how to take me at the moment!
It's so awful the way we try to read every little symptom over this awful 2ww!  When you think about it, the lucky people who can conceive naturally are not normally even aware of their pg until about week 4/5!
Good luck to you for your 2ww - really hope you get that  
Love 
Tracy


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls

I am officially on the 2ww........ again! Claremack -hi hun,  you are two days in front of me for testing and Rhonda - we test the same day.I am sure i will be totally crazy by the end of this so ignore my future rants! 
Take care girls
wishing


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

minow, my thoughts are with you. x x x x x x x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Minow, that is just beautiful.   

Wishing, good to see you on here honey!  Hope you're coping ok so far.

Tracy, my tummy aches seem to finally be easy, but I did have some funny pricking pains today (e/t +4) which obviously I'm hoping is a good sign!   

Barty, how are you doing?

So, what's everyone doing to occupy their time during the 2ww?  I have got some curtains and a dress to make, and should be revising for an exam I have to sit in September, so technically I should be quite busy.  In reality, I seem to be watching a lot of TV and spending hours on FF!   

xx Clare


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

MINOW THINKING OF YOU   LUV MARIA XXX


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Minow, am so sorry for your loss-you have been so positive throughout, the poem says it all though 

Wishing all the luck in the world to the other girls who are testing this week- have fought back the urge to buy pregnancy test this morning   
Problem is that i won't see any trace of af any way because of the high dose injections i have so there is really no way of knowing.  
Can't trust my body at all as it has deceived me at least 4 times in the past 4 years!

Pixie- are you still waiting? Love to hear from u

D day tomorrow-wish me luck- great to find this website in my hour of need


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Raquel11
Bet you are so nervous for tomorrow!  Wishing you loads of     
Do you have to have a blood test then instead of a hpt?
Luv
Tracy


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Tracy- Yes have to go up to London for 9am then come back and wait 3-4 hours for results-argc don't trust pregnancy tests-also last two occassions have had really low positives and lost them 5 days later.
So really can't trust anything but blood test.

how r u doing hun?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Clare
Hope those prickling feelings are a good sign for you!  
I was signed off work by gp for the 2ww to relax, but have ended up driving myself barmy.  My mum, bless her heart, who still thinks I am 12, brought me round a load of jigsaw puzzles to do!  I laughed at her, but the sad thing is that I have actually done 3 of them so far!  Anything to take my mind off the constant things that go through my head every minute (ie has it worked, what was that pain, it hasn't worked, I know it hasn't worked, I don't feel pregnant, it has to work, I know it's worked, I know it hasn't worked etc etc etc)

How's the dressmaking going?  
Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Raquel11
Didn't realise anyone else was online!
Bet you're dreading that 3/4 hour wait!  On my last attempt it was at Leeds Hospital and I had to go there at 9am for a blood test, then ring them at 3pm to find out the result.  The wait was agony!  I resisted the temptation to to a hpt because I think I knew deep down it was a negative, which it was.  Fingers crossed that this time will be different!  I am using a different hospital this time, and was told that my embies were really good grades so I am hoping and praying that this time I will get that  
Isn't this the hardest thing ever?  How do you cope with it?
Luv
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

JJR
Just to wish to loads of luck for your test today
Sending you lots of     

Luv
Tracy


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Tracy- I don't think anyone copes!! I think we just all go quietly insane or in my case completely!!!
My poor dh has heard so far this morning that 'i think i really am this time' then 'actually I definately am not'
what if i am? etc

He doesn't know whether he is coming or going!!!

I really hope it works this time for u    

Here's to all the insane 2ww women out there just keep talking!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi again Rachel
Is FET frozen embryo transfer?  Is this procedure much different to the usual IVF procedure?  I had five embies, two of which were transferred to me and the other three are frozen.  Last time I had none to freeze so at least this time I may have another chance if this IVF cycle doesn't work.  
Luv
Tracy


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

minow that was so beautiful- i was in tears when i read that- it's a very +ve way of looking at our situation, I felt good knowing that i am already a mum to my 4 angels- who are with God at the moment and I will see them when i go up there...   

Clare- well I am going to get busy making some jewellery.. that way i can spend time doing something i like.. have also seen 4 movies yesterday- my eyes were so tired by the end of it .. but it atleast keeps my mind of things..(well.. to a certain extent!!)

rachel- even my poor dh is so LOST!!.. he is thinks i have gone completely mad- but bless him he is there to support me.. i think all our DHs/DPs should have their own little forum where they can chat so it makes them feel better as well.. 

I dont seem to have any signs at all- my breat were sore before the egg transfer- but now nothing- except being constipated/ bloated (sorry girls).. dont know if this good or bad- just dont know what to do - the next 8 days are going to be the longest EVER!!
Best of luck to all who will be testing soon..  
neetu


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

JJR Want to wish you all the luck un the world for testing today, may you gat that   that we all wish for.xx

neetu I know what you mean about (.)(.)'s my nipples were so sore even before EC, had ET on Friday so just wishing some other symptoms on.   

Just a question, they say thet implatation takes place around day 5. Is this 5days from fetilisation(ec) or 5days from ET, I know theres only usually a day in it, but was just a little confused. 

Well today is the first day I'm venturing out since ET on Friday, we're going for dinner at DH step-sisters. So it'll be nice to be looked after yet again.

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday afternoon, 
lots of love and of course            

Lets make this the month for lots and lots of   

Love Rhonda.xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls, thanks for asking after me
My 3ww comes to an end on Tues, hopefully my weak +ve has turned into a nice healthy strong +ve. My bleeding stopped on Fri so thats good and I have been getting +ve results on hpts since Thurs. I am trying not to get my hopes up and think baby things in case it all comes crashing down on Tues.

Hope everyone has been able to get a bit of relaxing time in today?

Helen


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

hi everyone, to all new ladies welcome to the 2ww.
helen that is great news that things have settled down, keeping fingers crossed for tuesday but hey things are looking good 
clare, thanks for asking after me, feeling fine at the moment, still quiet sick at times and still crampy but not as bad as before. finished up work yesterday for a few weeks, going to spain on tuesday so looking forward to the rest.have been having a lot of work done on the house so lots of dust and mess everywhere! not even going to try and start clearing up! hoping everyone is keeping well. x x x x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Helen (Mrs GG)
Thank you for replying to my thread on the board.  The reason I asked about implantation bleeding is cos I am on day 10 of my 2ww and had no sign of any bleeding yet. Had a very, very small amount of brown cm about 3 days ago but nothing since. I wasn't sure if you had to have some sort of bleed for it to be a BFP.

So pleased for you and your BFP!!!!!!  Your HPT's have all been   so I think that must be a brilliant sign!!
Love
Tracy


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Tracey,
So your test day is the day before mine - its going to be a very stressful week for both of us, but at least the end of the very long and dark tunnel is in sight! Lets just hope its a light, not another long dark tunnel!
You asked what symptoms Ive had, well I'm not really sure to be honest! Sometimes i convince myself that I feel perfectly normal, but then with all the injections and stuff thats happened to me over the past 6 weeks I really cant remember what 'normal' is any more!
I haven't had any implantation bleeding, although like you I did get a very very small amount of pinkish CM on day 8/9. In fact, sorry its TMI but Ive also got a lot more CM than usual. I have had slight AF pains on and off for about a week now and (.)(.) definitely don't feel normal, but they never do just before AF comes. Having said that they have calmed down a lot since being very sore and sensitive after EC. Ive felt dizzy a few times when Ive stood up quickly and I'm getting up in the night to go to the loo (this isn't normal for me, but it started during stimms). Appart from being very emotionally unstable, thats about it really!

I feel sorry for those who have a 3 hour wait for tests, that must be unbarable. Fortunately I am a patient of Care in Nottingham and they give you the results there and then, so at least its over with quickly.

Minnow - I read your poem and it made my cry, the words were really powerful. I'm sending you a huge hug x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Lucy
Hope you are feeling ok today.  I am having a "down" day today I'm afraid.  It's so hard to stay positive.  Trying to eat healthily and get plenty of vitamins etc etc but still don't feel I am doing quite enough.  I still feel really upset from my last BFN in Sept and the thought of another one is just too awful to contemplate.  Seem to have convinced myself now that this will be another neg.  My best friend reckons I am just building up some armour to help me cope in case it is neg, but I'm not so sure.  Keep thinking that surely I woudl just "Know" if my little embies had implanted.
Sorry to ramble on.  FF is such a great support.  It really helps reading other people's thoughts, worries, anxieties, happy and sad 
Wishing you and everyone else on this 2ww loads of       
Luv
Tracy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me butting in, I've just been surfing FF and come across a post from Claire just wanted to say we test on exactly the same day OMG i'm sooooo scared it's not worked this time, symptons i have none except low back pain and the odd sharp stabbing pain What on earth does that Mean?

Anyway just want to wish you all the luck in the world, just thought i'd pop on and say hi.

JJ. x


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

To all the ladies in waiting-       

Hi Tracy- yes fet is frozen embryo transfer-was v nervous about whole thing tho, when embryologist told me they hadn't thawed brilliantly I just felt like calling whole thing off. I couldn't believe that after having 'beautiful blastocysts' (their words) I was going to have to dud ones put back. But 30mins later just before transfer it all changed and one started to hatch which was apparently good.

Have spent most of today tho lying in bed as my lower back is killing me- have no clue as to whether this is a good sign.Still only about 19 hours to go now and all will be revealed. Don't know if we will be able to do this again as no money left!!! 

Helen - I am soooo pleased for you - with tests since thursday being positive i can't see the result being anything but good  

Everyone keep their chins up! 

  to all xxxxxx


----------



## glasgowgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

hi ladies ive never posted in this part b4 and i was just wondering if anyone had any advice on testing early i tested just after midnight on saturday and my official test day was this comming thursday using a first responce hpt

mt e/c was the 3rd and e/t on the 5th 

is it really to early to be the true result ?

it was a bfn 

i hit rock bottom last night when i has severe cramps and feeling nausious like i do when about to or having af

apart from that i felt nothing but positivity untill last night

and grabed on of my test and just did it without thinking 

  

and now i just dont know what to think 

thanks for any advice 

isabel x


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

Glasgow girl- I would say that was much too early-if u have low levels of HCG it never shows up-but it could still be positive- throw those preganancy tests in the bottom drawer and forget about them till thursday!!!  

GOOD LUCK xxxx

Rachel xx


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi again everyone, 
Tracey, Im sorry that you are having a low day. I hit a v v low patch yesterday. I feel that you can only keep the lid on your feelings and stay positivie for so long and then something just cracks and you fall to pieces. The main thing is we must keep picking ourselves up and brushing ourselves down and putting the positive ehad back on. hopefully little embies are snuggled in nice and cosey for a long time. 
I'm going to try not to do an early test this time before my test day (Friday) unless something happens (nasty thought - get out of my head!) Logic tells you that there must be some reason why they make you wait 16 days for the oficial test and doing it sooner can only give you even more grief and stress than you already have, and still not give you a definate answer. But hey, whats logic got to do with it!
I'm logging off now, and I'm trying to keep this thought in my head - it will work this time, it will work his time........

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Glasgowgirl (Isabel)

Please try not to despair - I am sure that it is far too early for your HPT to show any true result! I am due to test the same day as you (18 May) so we are test day buddies!!! I too have bought several HPT's but have resisted temptation to use them.

I have read lots of messages on these threads from other ladies that have tested too early and had  but then gone on to have lovely  !!! I have had quite severe cramps on and off since et too, I think this is a symptom of the cyclogest pessaries so please please try ot to worry and stress!

Here's sending you loads of  and    

Love
Tracy

[br]Posted on: 15/05/06, 09:33Hi Rachel
Just wanted to send you loads of        for your test today! My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you
Love
Tracy


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi girls

I was wondering if I could join you, I test on Friday 19th on our 1st ICSI shot.  I feel ok and quite calm at the moment, but I have a feeling these next few days are going to be tough.

Good luck to anyone testing today   

Red x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Redhey
Glad to have you on board!  This 2nd week is definitely the hardest isn't it?  
Just to send you lots of     and  
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well today 
glasgow girl i think you have tested to early so keep positive  . i also had a fet on the 5th may and am not actually due to test until the 19th.
hi redhay, glad to see you on board  . 
i am heading to spain very early tomorrow morning for a week[ friends getting married out there] so not sure if i will have access to a computer, gonna try my best though as i really want to keep up to date with all the news! for anyone testing today lots of luck.
feeling ok myself, the cramping i had seems to have settled down although i am still feeling a bit sicky at times! only a few days to go!!! x x x x x x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Barty1
Hope you have a fab time on holiday!!  Relax and enjoy - and look forward to that   on Friday!
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

thanks tracy, looking forward to the rest and think that being away with my friends will help make the next few days go by a little quicker! sort of tempted to do a test a bit early but don't know whether i should  think i will try and resist the temptation   x x x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Barty1
If I were you I would try to resist that temptation!  
I have just been reading this amazing story on our thread about a lady who had a BFN after her et and thought it was all over, then proceeded to go out and get very drunk, etc etc as you would do.  Two weeks later she didn't feel quite right and did a pg test on off chance and it was a    She is now about halfway through the pg!  What an inspiring story, and if anything it shows that miracles do actually happen!
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

thanks tracy, know that you are right, in fact i should know better cause i tested way to early last time and of course got bfn then got bfp on official test day! the 2ww is such a draggggggggggggg. not gonna think about it any more and go and start some packing. thanks for putting me straight. x x x x x x


----------



## Sally66 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi girls

Can I join you, I'm on day 11 of 2WW, but don't test until 22nd as my clinic make you wait 18 days.  This is my 2nd IVF cycle, so far so good, but these last days of 2WW are the hardest.  Trying so hard to stay  

  and  

Sally


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

My 3ww is over, I gave in early and went back for the blood test today. I am definitely pregnant. My level has gone from 39 last Weds to 726 today!
What a rollercoaster this last week has been with thinking it was all over to this news today.
 to everyone for their positive thoughts
Helen


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Helen,

Just want to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH honey, wishing you all the luck in the world. 
             

To all you other lovely ladies, lets have some more    's we are definately due for some.

Love and     to you all,

Rhonda.xxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Hi girls,*
Can i join you all to  im on day 7 of my  only another 7days to go  
I test on mon 22nd may  im trying real hard to remain postive.
   
luv
Teardrop
xxx


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

hi everyone - 
Congratulations Helen, Its really good to see someone getting a positive result, it gives you some hope that it is worthwhile.
Im having a really emotional day today, Im on day 13 of 2ww (test is on Friday) I have this overwhelming feeling that it hasnt worked for me this time. I know you should never give up until the official test date, but I feel like AF is there ready to arrive if it wasnt for the cyclogest holding her back.
I feel like I want to go stamping round slaming doors and swearing and being generally nasty to everything in my path! 
Im going for reflexology tomorrow in the hope that it will de-stress me and make me feel a bit more positive. Shall I do a test to put myself out of the misery? I have a test in the drawer at home and its calling me! is day 13 toooo early?
xx
Lucy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Firstly - Congratulations Helen - that is FANTASTIC news     

Teardrop - Hello! Welcome to the 2ww of insanity!!! Try to stay positive - here's wishing you loads of   

Sally - Hello" Welcome to you too! How are you feeling?? Remember - stay positive  

Lotsa l 

Tracy

[br]Posted on: 15/05/06, 15:27Hey Lucy
Keep holding on honey - I had a day like yours yesterday!! It's so awful. Try to resist reaching for that hpt  
However, if you can't resist the temptation, just remember that a  can just as quickly turn to a  within days!
Are you having loads of awful symptoms. The cyclogest produces symptoms much like those for AF so it doesn't necessarily mean AF is on her way honey!
Stay strong
Love
Tracy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you girls!!

I hope my story is a little positive for anyone losing heart as I have had all the bad things you dread...  days of bleeding, period pains then weak +ve

lots of positive thoughts to everyone

Helen


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls
Me again - God I can almost hear you all groan!! I am never off this thread!!  Sorry, sorry, but I have been surfing other threads on FF and have noticed pineapple juice and brazil nuts mentioned a lot!!  Are we supposed to be drinking/eating them on the 2ww?
What's their relevance?  My gp/hosp didn't mention them to me at all!  I was told to drink at least pint of milk per day during 2ww and eat loads of protein foods (meat, cheese, baked beans, eggs etc)
Can anyone help?
Luv
Tracy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Tracy
I think they both contain selenium which is good for cell growth (?have I got that right?). I ate a handful of brazils during stimms and drank 1 glass of pineapple juice during the 2ww which is meant to help implantation. Dont drink too much though as in large quantities it can have the opposite effect. I was swayed to take both after the poll in the voting room about pineapple juice.


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Tracey - 
i did have some symptoms but now I'm not sure. I have this v v slight brown discharge (sorry tmi) and just a general feeling that AF on her way. I have to say I look awful - very dark bags under my eyes and I have terrible smelly wind! yuk (again sorry tmi) but i know thats the cyclogest monster!

Im glad you asked the brazil nut/pineapple question - ive heard that too but wasnt sure whynot sure why - thanks for the answer Helen. I'm trying to follow a really healthy eating regime which ive stuck to religiously since xmas which includes:
no alcohol, no ciggies, no fast or heavily processed food, no caffeine, no cakes/biscuits/pies etc, plenty of fruit, veg, meat, fish and nuts. Although i have to say I have reintroduced chocolate this week with a vengance!
If i do get a BFN I will be doing all previously banned things to excess this weekend, I will get drunk, chain smoke and go to McDonalds on the way home after already having a kebab!
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi again Lucy
sounds like you're doing all the right things to me!!  To my shame, I have still had a few ciggies on my 2ww - it's just so very stresstful.  No excuse really I know, but there you go.  Another thing to beat myself up about!  Luckily my DP very understanding and as I have cut out everything else (alcohol, caffeine, exercise, etc etc etc) then I am trying not to feel too badly about it.  
Are you going to drink some pineapple juice then?  I have just text my DP and asked him to bring me a carton home, with a bag of brazil nuts!!  
Love Tracy


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Tracey - 
I already eat so many nuts i may turn into a monkey, but will now also add pineapple juice to the ever growing list of wierd and wonderful things I now eat in the vain hope they will make a difference!

Must go now as I'm at work and have spent the majority of this afternoon surfing the net for pregnancy signs and reading FF when I should be pulling together an important report!!

Hopefully when i log on tomorrow there will be more BFP from the other ladies in waiting and AF will not have turned up for me.
love to everyone, keep smiling!
xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

helen, CONGRATULATIONS                         . i am soooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you. this last week must have been so hard for you. relax and enjoy that  . x x x x x x x x

welcome all new ladies, wishing you all lots of luck   

STILL haven'nt packed for my holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,

Helen, am so please for you!!!! congratulations, loads and loads of luck and best wishes.

Sadly following my weird negative from the home test i did at the weekend I went back for my blood test today and my levels had dropped to 6 so pregnancy was no longer developing.

So that is that for now, sorry i did not know where to post this

Regds to everyone and good luck 
Molly Mo


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Molly Mo
I am so very sorry honey.  Sending you loads of    
Luv
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

molly i am so sorry. my thoughts are with you x x x x x x


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Helen.. congratulations... what a roller coaster ride you have had!! phew.. but I am sure it will all be well worth it in the end...    

Sally- a huge welcome to you...    for you test.. my test day is the 23rd just one day after yours.. but it feels like a life time away. 

Lots of good luck to everyone     for    

neetu xx


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Molly Mo.. sorry to hear that..    
neetu


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks everyone
x


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - 
Just a quick note to let you know its a BFN for me again. I knew in the back of my mind that AF was coming yesterday and started to bleed heavily last night. Did a test this morning which confirmed it.
Gutted and heartbroken are the only words to start to explain how i feel.

Good luck to the rest of you who are testing this week
love Lucy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Lucy D
You have tested far too early haven't you honey? Thought your test date was friday, day after mine?
Honey, not to raise your hopes or anything, but there are a number of ladies in the past on these 2ww threads that have tested neg 2 or 3 days before test date then gone on to get a 
Are you still going to test on Friday?? I have been so tempted to test today, only 2 days before test date but am determined not to
Love
Tracy
[br]Posted on: 16/05/06, 09:56PS Lucy, some of the women have bled as well


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Tracey,
Thanks for your reply, I know you are trying to make me feel better, but its not just a bleed, its a full blown and very heavy AF and feels just like every normal AF i ever get! I just did the test to confirm it really. It happens the same every time, my period starts bang on 14 days from ovulation or 12 days from transfer each time I have treatment. 
Even when I had my MC the following AF was only 2 days late!!
Im waiting for the clinic to call me to confirm whether they still want me to go in on Friday or not, but i dont think they will as they havent in the past.
I just feel really really sad. DH is being fantastic, but that makes me feel worse. If it wasnt for me he would be a daddy by now!
Sorry to be so negative, its just such a disappointment after all those weeks of hope.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Lucy
Have sent you a PM
Love
Tracy


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi ladies,
please could I join you?
I had ET last Tues (FET) and due to test on 23/5.
Already 1/2 way but I know 2nd week is the worst,
hoping to get to know you all soon 
ali


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Ali
Glad to have you on board!
Wishing you loads of      for your  
You sound remarkably calm!!!  

Love and  

tracy


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Tracy,
I'm not calm at all  

gradually becoming  by the minute

ali


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Molly Mo ~ i'm really so sorry hun....so unfair 

Lucy ~ sorry to hear your news too, take care and many hugs 

Welcome Wishing and Hoping, Jay Jay, Isabel, Red, Sally, Teardrop and Ali.......happy chatting together and loads of luck to you all 

Neetu ~ we have a Mens Room hun if your DH wants to chat with other guys....depends if you want him on FF though 

Isabel ~ you're too early hun.....keeping everything crossed for you for Thurs,

Helen ~ fab news and fab levels too.....many congratulations 

Raquel ~ any news from you? Hope you're ok,

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## raquel11 (May 9, 2006)

hi guys, 

I've been debating actually coming back or not and have just decided to do one last message-
mine was negative i'm afraid

Am having quite a bad time of it actually-Iwas so convinced that it had worked i was practically grinning when i got the call-they told me the result and i just kept thinking 'NO' I was sure that they had got it wrong and that they had mixed up my results with someone elses. I am so desparately dissapointed as this was  our last go. Today i have just tried to get on with things but i find myself bursting into tears at everything.
I'd better go now before i depress everyone-i don't want to do that-just thought i should let u know 

Rachel xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey everyone 

I'm on day 2 of my 2WW and my emotions are all over the place.  One minute I'm positive and the next I think that this hasn't worked.  This is our first IUI and I'm really trying not to think about it too much.

Was basted yesterday and back at work today.  I'm glad that I've got work to take my mind off things for a bit.  Testing day is 29th (bank holiday Monday).  Please, please let this work!!

Helen -  .  I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy

 to the BFN's

Sorry not many personals - there are so many of us!
Good luck for all who are testing soon       
Cathy


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hi girls, havent been on in ages, but having a really bad day. 

Had et on Sat 6th so day 10 now, this morning had some yucky muddy brown (TMI SOZ) discharge, only this morning, but AF type pains on/off all day, with lower back ache.

Trying not to feel ne...g but it's hard, really feels like witch is on the way BIG STYLE.

Gosh this tx really is a nightmare isnt it?!? You read sooo much into all symptoms.

But I know I must remain  , anybody else experienced this??


sorry to sound as if I'm feeling sorry for myself
Elaine xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

so sorry rachel
Molly Mo
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Rachel
Really sorry honey, my thoughts are with you
Love
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning 
How is everyone today?  Feeling really miserable, woke up with streaming nose, sore throat and can't stop sneezing!  Also had argument with DP last night - my fault as my nerves are in shreds for testing tomorrow.  Thing is, I just know it's gonna be neg.  Trouble is, even though I am fairly convinced, I can't help that small flicker of hope that it will be pos.  It's all just driving me round the bend.
Maybe I will just go and get a HPT today and put myself out of my misery.

Sorry to ramble on, just feeling that way out I suppose.

Lots of     to you all
Tracy


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

I was wondering if I could join you.  We had tx of 2 fresh embryos on the 13th and are due to test on the 25th May.  This is our 8th tx and although I know the score I always find it helpful to chat on here during the dreaded  

I have read through the last couple of days and want to say 

Helen - way to go!!! You must be   .  Enjoy your pg and may your   be happy and healthy.

Rachel, Molly Mo and Lucy -   Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better, but may you all eventually have that elusive BFP.

Elaine - I would say that you needn't read anything into that - many women have full blown bleeds and are still pg, so just hang in there and hopefully it'll be your turn this time   and  

Clare, JJ, Jess, Rhonda, Wishing - Looks like we're testing around the same time so hopefully I'll be getting to know you over the next week and a half.

Wishing all of us lots of love, luck       and  
Elissa XXXX


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning ladies

Tracey thanks for message on other thread, very kind of you. I was the same about testing date, you've done really well to get this far. Even when I tested I thought it would be  then could'nt believe it when I saw . There is a chance you may be pregnant so dont give in yet hun, I do however not recommend early testing as the whole experience seems to be stressing me out more, but if it put your mind at rest go for it. I wish you the best of luck  

Elemnat, I had a lower back pain on day 10 of 2ww and have had a faint  today on day 12, so dont give up hope yet   

To everyone else testing, dreams do come true and I believe in miracles - 

Redx x x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Millers(Cathy)
Just been reading your 2ww diary and have blown you some bubbles honey
Love
Tracy


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Good morning all.. 

A warm welcome to all you have recently joined the 2ww thread.. fingers crossed and hope there are lots and lots of   

Ali- we are going to test on the same day- we are test buddies.. 

I have been working since monday and so been busy- but not a single moment has gone when i havent thought abt this. Yesterday evening had a launch party to go to and there were so many pg women...  i sincerely feel happy for them but then i think when is it going to be my turn 

Had some cramps yesterday too and have a bit of lower back pain.. not sure whats happening..

Has anybody tried taking yr basal body temperature during the 2ww- would that indicate if things are going in the right direction. 

take care all.. 
speak soon
neetuxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel ~ really so sorry hun....many hugs to you. Please don't worry about depressing people....FF is here to help you through all the tough times and you'll always find someone willing to listen and understand. You can try the Neagative Cycle thread as well if you need somewhere to let it out hun......here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,42.0.html  Take care xx

Welcome Cathy and Elissa....huge luck to you both and sticky vibes too 

Elaine ~ sending you some positive thoughts 

Red ~ thats great news......will you test again tomorrow? Congratulations hun 

Hope everyone's doing ok......it's peeing down here!! Never mind....will watch the footie and look at Thierry Henry's legs 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening ladies,
evading the football, I'm surfing 

Neetu, great we'll test together, I to had AF type pains yesterday, but nothing today. I keep feeling that AF is coming,
like a bubbling feeling, weird. my bobs are slighty tender but only because I'm checking them all the time.
Have thought about temps, but discarded it as another thing to worry over,thought that the meds might affect them too?

Redhay, great news I'm sure it'll be another BFP tomorrow    

Rachel sorry   , we all know how hard it is to have a negative cycle, take care

welcome to Cathy and Elissa

Tracy,this 2ww is the pits sending you a cyberhug  

Hi to everyone else

speak soon 
ali


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ali
Thanks for the cyberhug - am slowly going insane here - been surfing FF for ages now - DP getting really annoyed with me!
What a nightmare - at least tomorrow it will all be over one way or another
Luv
Tracy


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Evening ladies

Thanks for all your kind words of reassurance - I will be testing again in the morning so will let you know.

Glasgow Girl and Tracy good luck with tests I'm sending you some baby dust              

Redx x x x x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

Been a hectic week (trying to keep my mind busy) so just thought id pop on to say congratulations to the girls who got their dream and good luck to the others.
You tell yourself you wont get into such a state and you will take it one day at a time and then woosh..the good intentions fly out of the window!
Claremack- how are you sweetie?  

Keep positive girls... apparently if you reinforce the positive thoughts just before sleep they stay with you.. lets give it a go 
Wishing


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls me again

Have any of you seen the webiste that someone posted on here showing you early implantation? I watched it last time around and i cant see the link with the web addy.
Anyone help?
thanks


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm doing good thanks Wishing! Was it www.visembryo.com you were thinking of?

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hey Calre
No ive seenthat one, this one was more like a video. Was really amazing and very detailed,giving you step by step as to what happened each day kinda thing
Anyone know? I will bug you all til you do!! 
Night night


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wishing ~ have you tried the links here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47703.0.html

Hope you can find it 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls I feel real horible today,ive got af pains again,you no that low down cramping type of pain, and ive got slight spotting a sure sign af gonna be here. 
You no in your heart when you feel as though it hasnt worked but still hang on to hope well thats me at the moment. 
Im just feeling low this morning,af due sat but ive a feeling she will be here before that. 
Im sorry to sound so negitive,but its real hard at this point to be positive.  needed

Luv
Teardrop
xxx


----------



## Sharon_R (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone
I just had 3 embies put back yesterday and I am due to test 29th May, I haven't read much about what I should do, so the postings from people here are soo helpful.  Got the train home from ARGC in London to Hampshire afterwards and sat about at home, still in bed this morning at 09:30 although I feel fine, had the panics yesterday about coughing and going to the loo, but I laughed when I read that many of you thought exactly the same thing, however Mr T at ARGC assures me that you can't cough or sneeze, (or anything else) them out - this was after his first reply to my question had been 'oh no, you mustn't cough or go to the loo for at least 12 days'!!!  I am lucky as I don't have to go back to work until next week so I will carry on resting, asked lots of questions yesterday but forgot an important one.  Does anyone know if we are advised not to have sex at the moment?  My husband couldn't believe that I forgot to ask!


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Teardrop,

I just wanted to drop you a note to say I am thinking of you.  I am also testing tomorrow.  Thank goodness only one more disturbed night of sleep to go!  

I have also had a lot of AF type pains but I have had them since ET so not too sure what they mean.  Like you, I strongly suspect that this treatment has not worked but am holding onto that glimmer of hope.  I am making too many comparisons to my one and only BFP that didn't last where I had really sore () () and I most certainly don't have them on this cycle even with all the prodding I've been doing!  I did however read a post from someone who did have sore () () when pregnant the 1st time and nothing to speak of her next BFP so I guess you just can't tell. 

I haven't had any spotting yet which is unusual for me.  AF due tomorrow and I normally spot from about 3 days before.  I don't think the cyclogest is holding anything back as on the last 3 goes I always started AF before the test date.

The whole thing is sending me nearly out of my head!  One more day at work, one more sleep and tomorrow my life will turn another corner whatever the outcome!

Fingers crossed and lots of positive thoughts for everyone!

Gussy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all
Well, this will be my last posting on 2ww - leaving today.   Did my test this morning and my little embies are no more.   Feel empty and lost and the grief is overwhelming.  In fact I have no words cos I can't stop crying.  Me and DP just devasted.
I leave you with this poem that I copied from  Minows 2ww which sums up exactly how I feel and I imagine how all you girls feel.
Sending all of you still waiting all my love and luck

Tracy

Dream of motherhood

When the day seems long 
And the hours drag by
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of that babe I long to hold in my arms
And of the day I become a mum

When it’s all too much 
And the world’s not fair
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of my baby and its beautiful smile
And of the day I become a mum

When I feel alone
And oh so sad
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of laughter and of happier times
And of the day I become a mum

When there is no answer or words to explain
The pain I feel inside

I dream that one day a miracle will happen 
And I will become a mum

When the day is long
And life is hard
And no-one seems to care
I hold in my heart that dreams can come true
and one day I will be a mum

*written by Minow


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Tracey

I'm so sorry honey, I cant imagine how you must be feeling - -- Take care    

Red x x x x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

tracey im so so sorry sending my love to you and your dh   
luv maria xxx


sharon you are advised to obstain from sex for the 2 weeks that is wot i have been told good luck luv maria xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Tracy , so sorry.
It's hard to know what to say.
Nothing wil make it any better

ali


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Tracy I am so so sorry hun, maybe it could have been too early still ? ~     it's not over till well you know sweetie, 
Have you called the clinic they may want to do a blood test I am so so hoping this is not it sweets i know how creul life can be i am holding out hope you will go on to get your BFP in a day or so   

Sara xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Sara
I rang the hosp and they said to keep taking meds until Sat then test again but this is just to double check.  I don't have a natural cycle so would not necessarily get a bleed anyway until after I finish meds.  They said test they provided was pretty much accurate for early results and not to get any hopes up    
Got appt with the consultant who did the tx tomorrow morning at 9.30 to discuss where I go from here.  We have 3 frosties but it so hard to think about when I am still grieving for the two I have just lost.
Thanks to everyone who has responded to me over this 2ww, who has pm'd me, and who has listened to me rant on.  FF is a fantastic support
Love
Tracy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tracy ~ really sorry hun.......good luck for tomorrow and take good care of yourself 

Sharon ~ welcome to the 2WW and welcome to FF too  Hope you are feeling ok after ET.....i'm sure everyone here will be more than happy to answer any questions you've got.....loads of luck to you 

Gussy ~ welcome and good luck for tomorrow......everything crossed for you 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Tracey - 
I've logged on just to find out how you got on today. I'm so sorry it was bad news for you lovey. 

This is a really tough time for us and we have to take some time to grieve and think about whats happened. Looking at the list it doesn't look like the May/June ladies have had much luck in general, its just not fair. I'm sending everyone a big hug. 
We've both got frosties so we've got to stay strong for them as they are waiting for a chance to make our dreams come true. We have to believe we will become mums one day
take care
Lucy
xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning ladies

Tested again today on official test day and it's a definate  .  Good luck to everyone testing soon, and I hope theres a bumper crop of BFP's for all.  

Red x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

AMAZING !!! BET YOU AND DH ARE SO SO HAPPY !!! 

NOW HOW DO I TOP MY LAST SMILY   .......


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

RED: congrats !!!










I have an appoitment on 23rd to see when i can start, you have made me feel so excited !!!

Saraxxxxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi one-day-soon

You do the most fab celebrations - just to say there is hope as this was our 1st go at ICSI.
Good luck with your tx 

red x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Hun Good luck for your scan ~ bet you can't wait ... gives us all hope wow !!! 
So when is EDD ?? 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning everyone

This is my first post on the 2ww thread (tx on Tuesday 16th/testing 30th) I've been on the donor egg & abroadies threads.  Good to see a BFP today, congratulations Red I am so pleased for your result!

I'm feeling a bit guilty just now as due to very long trip back from where tx took place, stress with flight problems and lost luggage & lost meds my poor wee embryo's have had only one films worth of relaxation time since we left on Wednesday.  They have not had the best of starts and I hope they haven't decided they have had enough!  
Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Red hun XXXX


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Evening Girls

Thats me done a week , next Fri i will know either way.Been up and down and really anxious tonight ( anyone who has been there before knows but still you read into everything and nothing) Trying to be positive and I've lit a nice citrus candle to lift my mood 
*Elissa* Hello, looks like we are cycle buddies 
*Lizzy  * thanks for the links... they will keep me out of mischief going through them all so DH will get some peace! 
*Claremack* - how are you tonight Hun? WE got to be pushing prams together this time! 
*Redhay* Congratulations! Well done!
Love and best wishes to the rest of the girls, look forward to meeting you!
love wishing xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning everyone

Had a much more relaxing time and our missing suitcase has now turned up!  

Wishing, its great that you have only one more week to go and yes I know what you mean about the highs and lows of the 2ww.  Sounds like you have everything under control by keeping positive and calm, best of luck.

Love 'n' hugs to everyone else on 2ww, its nice to know there is support here, especially when the old emotions are all over the place!

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Misty ~ glad your suitcase turned up! I think you deserve a very chilled out weekend to make up for your strssful journey....hope DH is doing some pampering  Laods of luck to you,

Sara ~ don't know where you get them from but the smilies are fab.....loving the balloons 

Red ~ loads of luck to you for your first scan 

Have a good weekend everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hi ladies
I am now non day 3 of 2ww and test date is 31st May, today I rang the hospital as had terrible pain and couldn't go to the you know where 
The hospital told me take paracetamol every 4 hours but surely does this not effect the embryo!
Pain now gone but I get very tearful     
I am so scared it's not going to work for a 6th time, I could'nt take it anymore 
Sometimes I really believe that it is working but othertimes I just find it impossible to believe that i could be a mum 
Good luck to you all we all deserve some happiness
           
love Jackie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jackie
Just to reassure you - paracetemol is fine to take on 2ww - my clinic assured me of that when I was waiting.  In fact, paracetemol is safe to take throughout a pregnancy.
Good luck to you on your 2ww.  Sending you lots of     
Tracy


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls

*Misty* hi there, hope you are taking it easy, get your other half to unpack that case! 
*Yanni *  I know exactly what you mean when you say you sometimes wonder if you will ever be a mum and its a frightening thought.But we have to be positive no mater how many knocks we have had .I know we have no guarantees, if we did we would gladly suffer this a million times over.Be strong and know you are not alone.Good Luck!
*Lizzie -  * Thanks again, Ive looked at the links and its the novo one i wanted.For those of you who haven't seen it, its amazing.I think its good for visualization too as you can see what actually happens during implantation and beyond.
Talk soon girls xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Evening fellow 2ww-er's

Just watched a DVD and relaxed after work today. Not too stressful a day and work really did take my mind off biting my nails and worrying, this surprised me!

Yanni/Jackie - its so upsetting being unsure of what's happening and calling the hospital was a good idea, they tend to know what's what. Best thing I find is to ask on FF website like you did and there is always someone who has been there that can help (your a star Tracy!). If you want to double check anything out of your GP surgery hours there is always NHS Direct, you can speak to a nurse there who will be able to reassure you or answer any questions you have - even just check their website. Your time will come, just keep believing it. Wishing's  right the pictures on Lizzie B's  links are amazing have a wee look and see what's happening. Thinking of you and sending lots of positive energy  x lots.

Wishing - I confess to emptying the case but DH did all the washing so it wasn't such a hard thing for me. He also tried his new beard trimmer today and when I got home has shaved the whole thing off!! Hadn't set the guard correctly and now I have a new man, mmmm!

Have a lovely evening everyone and catch up with you tomorrow.

Love

Misty C.
xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG girls,Ive just done a pg test and OMG its a ,im so scared,I dont no what to do.
Im due to have tested tomorrorow,but 1 day before isnt gonna make a differance i thought,if its going to be a 
Ive got go to ivf unit tomorrow for a blood test and urine sample,get blood results back at 4.30pm.
OMG its just gone 6am in the morning and im in total shock,i really wasnt expecting to get a .
Please keep your fingers crossed for me that everything goes ok.
Im just in total disbelief right now i will update you tomorrow when i have my bloods done

Luv
Teardrop
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Teardrop

I just did the same............. but I got a really really really feint +   no paranoid I am imagining it ........................

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fidget & Teardrop

Just to send you loads of         
My fingers/toes are crossed for you both
Love
Tracy


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey guys, 
I got a strong  this morning.  Three days early, but I tested negative a few days ago, so I know the trigger's out of my system.  I'm too scared to move now in case I dislodge something!

    to everyone,

xx Clare


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

WOW!

CONGRATULATIONS to you all! Sounds like we have a triple celebration ! Fantastic news girls xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debs ~ thats looking so good for you....absolutely everything crossed for tomorrow   

Teardrop and Claire ~ woohooo, congratulations to you both....fantastic news, so pleased for you  

Yanni ~ welcome, how are you feeling today  Loads of luck hun,

In case anyone missed it, here's the link to the thread with all the links on: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47703.0.html

This is the link to the novo one that Wishing was talking about: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html# 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic news Claire, teardrop and Debs!

Misty C. xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow congratulations,
Deb, Claire and Teardrop,
how fab is that 
    
  


ali


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

*Misty*, behave yourself with that new man of yours!

Well girls i am off out with dh for the evening as i am literally climbing the walls today! So so tempted to test and i know its silly .This is awful.

Take care and be good!
Wishing


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hi girls,

Dp got home this afternoon, so we've done the test its        

            

cant believe it!!!


    a little fairydust to bring more   over next few days

Elaine xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic new Elaine, congratulations!!!!!

Wishing - my new man is great!

Love 
Misty C xxx


----------



## Sally66 (Dec 2, 2003)

Morning Girls

Just to let you know tested this morning and got that long awaited  

 to all you other girls with  wow what a day yesterday was.


Lots of   and   to you all

Sally


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

FANTASTIC news Sally, congratulations!

         

Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Girls...

wow what a fanstastic morning... lots of         
Deb, Elaine, Claire, Sally, Teardrop.. CONGRATULATIONS...  

I was feeling very nervous, depressed yesterday.. the test day is tomorrow and dont know what to expect.. but after seeing all these BFP.. has given me a glimmer of hope... Lets pray that the rest of us also get lucky and get that much needed   

Have a good day all..
Take care
neetu


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow girls, thats so great well done Elaine and sally and all other girls who BFP
yesterday .
  

morning nettu ,getinng nervous?, I'm resisting testing early,
Good luck for the both of us for tomorrow 
ali


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nettu and Aliday - good luck tomorrow!

xx Clare


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Clare- Thanks for the wishes

Ali- I am sooooooooooooooo nervous.. dont know how these 24 hours are going to pass...have been feeling extremely tired and have slept so much over the weeken- probably because of all the stress the 2ww is causing.. how r u coping?.. BEST OF LUCK to u toooo..

neetu


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks everone* 
Ive just got back from ivf unit its defently a  its only early days yet ive got a scan in 3wks time, i will then be 7wks im so nervous and still in a state of shock i havent taken it in yet.
Best wishes to you all.
 
Luv
Teardrop
xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Fantastic News, really happy for you, wishing you all the luck in the world...
WELL DONE YOU!!!!!!

Tracie


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Been reading about all the   s on here - well done   to you all.

For those who didn't have such luck -   I hope you hang in there and when you're ready we're here for you.  Hopefully you'll try again and be lucky next time  

Wishing and Lizzy - thanks so much for the video clips reference - it was fantastic and I'm so glad I watched it!!!!  

Wishing - I know how you feel about testing.  I wanted to do one this morning but its way too early.  Its dh's birthday on Weds and I've given him the option of testing then (even tho test day is officially Fri) but I warned him that he may get a BFN and be miserable for the day, and then it may be for nothing (- ever hopeful) if we get a positive on Fri.  I don't think we'll last till Fri but will keep the blood test we have booked on Fri just to be sure.  Hang in there hon and hopefully this one will be it for both of us  

Misty - Hi hon - glad to see you on here as well.      

 to all still waiting       and lots of  
Elissa XXXX


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
WOW more positives!! Its fantastic, a bumper crop! Well done to all of you  IT gives the rest of us hope and inspiration.
Elissa- thanks Hun i am doing my best as i know you are.The temptation to test is so hard to stop, its like knowing you have a big bar of choccie calling your name!
Good luck to those testing over the next few days, lets hope we are joining the mums to be who tested positive this week!
Wishing xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm getting so agitated now! Test day is Fri but really dont think I'm going to be able to hold out that long, but at the same time want to hold onto our dream for a little longer, we are scared sh****ss of a ne.....g result. Dont know what to do, how early do you think will be to early? 

Good luck and lots of love to everyone else testing this week
love Rhonda.xxx 
P.S. lets spread some more


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Tested this morning , afraid its a  .
Hope you have a better result, Neetu     
ali


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

Ali- sorry to hear abt your BFN-   thanks you for your   

I have to go to the clinic this morning for a blood test and will know the result this afternoon... i am so nervous.. really dont know what to expect.. as been having lots of mixed symptoms...just very tearful at the moment..
wish me luck ladies...

neetu


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ali ~ really sorry hun 

Neetu ~ loads of luck for this afternoon....will keep everything crossed for you  

Teardrop ~ fab news, hope time flies for you to your scan 

Sally and Elaine ~ congratulations....really pleased for you both, take care xxx

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## neetu (Jan 11, 2006)

hi girls..
am afraid its   

well thats all i can say.. really dissappointed..have cried my eyes out - dont know whats gone wrong!!

best of luck for the rest of you who have yet to test..

neetu


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry neetu,
know just how you feel 
ali


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Aliday and Neetu, I'm so sorry that it was'nt better news for you, please take care and I hope that one day you achieve your dreams       

Red x x x x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

so sorry girls


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ali, Neetu
So sorry hunnies. Sending you both lots of         

Congratulations to all you BFP's - you must be on  

Love
Tracy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58645.0.html


----------

